
The Birth and Death of Privacy: 3,000 Years of History - sethbannon
https://medium.com/the-ferenstein-wire/the-birth-and-death-of-privacy-3-000-years-of-history-in-50-images-614c26059e
======
DrScump
First posted two years ago. One submission had 30+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10632820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10632820)

